

Last words of flight crew during airline crashes - marvin
http://planecrashinfo.com/lastwords.htm

======
1va
That's the saddest thing I've read in a while: a depressing combination of the
mundane, touching and tragic. It's like Hemingway's 6 word story, there's so
much drama packed into some of those phrases.

I wonder why many of the quotes have expletives masked as #, but then there's
this one stuck in there: "That’s all guys! Fuck!"

